# Integration von Siemens S7-Daten in IoT-Cloud-Lösungen



## Softing_IA (12 Januar 2017)

Das dataFEED uaGate SI-Gateway von Softing Industrial unterstützt  neben OPC UA jetzt auch das MQTT-Protokoll. Siemens S7-Daten können  somit einfach und sicher in Cloud-Lösungen integriert werden.





 Mit der Unterstützung der Publisher-Funktionalität des  MQTT-Protokolls in der neuen Firmware-Version 1.30 seines dataFEED  uaGate SI schließt Softing eine Lücke zwischen Automatisierung und IT.  Das Gateway zur Anbindung von Siemens S7-Steuerungen eignet sich jetzt  auch zur einfachen und sicheren Datenintegration in Cloud-basierte IoT-  und Industrie 4.0-Anwendungen. Mit diesem Schritt greift Softing den  aktuellen Trend auf, demnach sich MQTT (Message Queue Telemetry  Transport) immer mehr zu einem IoT-Standard entwickelt. Von zahlreichen  namhaften Cloud-Anbietern, darunter Amazon Web Services, IBM Bluemix und  Microsoft Azure, wird es bereits nativ unterstützt.


 „Das dataFEED uaGate SI zeichnet sich durch die Umsetzung hoher  Sicherheitsanforderungen, einfachste Konfiguration und minimale  Wartungskosten aus“, so Sebastian Schenk, Product Manager bei Softing  Industrial. „Maschinenbauer, Systemintegratoren und andere Kunden haben  mit der neuen Version ein Werkzeug in der Hand, das die Schnittstelle  zwischen industriellem Netz und Anwendungen in der IT flexibel und  zukunftssicher überbrückt.“


 Neben der MQTT-Publisher-Funktionalität, können Daten über den  integrierten OPC UA-Server in ERP-, MES- oder SCADA-Anwendungen  integriert werden. Benutzerauthentifizierung, Zertifikatshandling und  SSL-Verschlüsselung bieten hierbei höchste Sicherheit. Das Gateway ist  einfach über Web-Browser zu konfigurieren und unterstützt den  Symbolimport aus SIMATIC STEP 7- und TIA Portal-Projekten. dataFEED  uaGate SI ist gleichermaßen für Neuanlagen und zur Nachrüstung in  bestehenden Anlagen geeignet.

Die neue Firmware-Version 1.30 ist ab sofort per Download über die  Softing-Webseite verfügbar. Bestandskunden können kostenfrei auf die  neue Version updaten. 
Weitere Informationen gibt es im Internet unter.

Gerne beantworten wir auch Ihre Fragen diesbezüglich hier im SPS-Forum.


----------

